# my foam bath after doses melafix lol



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

so dosed melafix turned around to reply in chat and looked back couple minutes later and i had a foam bath!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Yep, it tends to do that.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Besides the purfumy smell, the bubbles melafix makes are the best part.

If you notice under the filters, the bubbles will go under water but come to the surface very slowly.


----------

